# What is a residential contract rate go for ?



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

like a development or just your everyday drive way ...what is the going seasonal rate ? every 3 inches ,,give or take


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

give me your idea of a "just your everyday drive way" dimensions wise, and I will give you a proper answer


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

figuring what to charge is easy mmmmmkayy. Figure your rate, figure how much time it will take you, figure how many times you will push. Around here most cars will get stuck in 2"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My area 350 to 500 for the season. Ohio,about 100.


----------



## oldpeople2 (Dec 26, 2009)

How much $$$ do you need to get up in the middle of the night, work in the cold, cost for fuel, equipment ware and repair. Look at each job by it's self. How hard or easy will it be to push the snow were you need it to go for 3", than bid the job by how much you want per hour to make. If there is more snow than 3" or heavy drifting, I'll charge by the min. after my first bid time is up. Be honest about your over time. Have a min .charge than go from there. If I bid a job for 10 min but only take 5, good for me. Its cold out there. Let them know how you charge your time and why, if they do not like it, walk away, there will be more work than you can handle. I will not take more than 24 home owner per ATV if there small to middle size driveways & walks. This is how I write it up for residential contract and has work for me for years. More snow, more time to do, more $$$.


----------

